# ثلاث برامج تصميم انابيب ودكت وسيكرومتري تحفة من أخوكم ductlator



## ductlator (7 يونيو 2007)

*ثلاث برامج بل اربعة ممتازة جدا للتصميم وقد ساعدونى جدا فى تصميم مشروع بسعة تبريدية 6280 طن تبريد بالمملكة السعودية لسهولة ويسر استخدامهم اتمنى ان تفيدكم ولا تنسونى بخالص الدعاء بظهر الغيب لى ولوالدى ولذريتى . أخوكم م/مصطفى ف أو Ductlator*
ductlator.zip

LATS-Psy install.zip​


----------



## ductlator (7 يونيو 2007)

اتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم


----------



## الاناكوندا (7 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير وغفلا لك ولوالديك
لي فترة ابي مواضيع عن الدكتات لاني داخل مشروع جديد
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## الاناكوندا (7 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير وغفر لك ولوالديك
لي فترة ابي مواضيع عن الدكتات لاني داخل مشروع جديد
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## تقوى الله (7 يونيو 2007)

*جزاك الله خيراً*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم م/ مصطفي علي مجهوك المتميز الملحوظ بالقسم 

جعل الله تعالي عملك بميزان حسناتك .. اللهم آمين ​


----------



## محمد السيد شاهين (7 يونيو 2007)

_بارك الله فيك_
_وبارك الله لك فى والديك وزريتك وجعلهم الله زرية صالحة_​


----------



## bobstream (7 يونيو 2007)

الله ياعطيك كلل خير


----------



## ductlator (8 يونيو 2007)

اخوتى جزانا الله واياكم كل خير . بعد فك البرامج الثلاث وعمل set up لهم افتح ال c ثم program file ثم ديركتورى او مجلد اسمه McQuay تحته ستجد الثلاث برامج الخاصة بتصميم مجارى الهواء والأنابيب والسيكرومترى لعمليات التكييف


----------



## م.وسيم (8 يونيو 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mottohotto (8 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم جزالك الله خير البرامج ممتازة جدا بس لو فى شويه شرح بسيط ان امكن


----------



## amr fathy (8 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## احمد عبود حسين (10 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك وبارك فى ذريتك وغفر لك ولوالديك .


----------



## ديمسكو (13 يونيو 2007)

الله يبارك لك ياأخى العزيز


----------



## احمد عبود حسين (13 يونيو 2007)

الله يبارك فيك وفى جميع الاخوان.


----------



## NSGNSG (13 يونيو 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## talharah (13 يونيو 2007)

يعطيك الله الف عافية وشكرا الك


----------



## ماجد الزبيري (14 يونيو 2007)

جزالك الله خير الجزاء على هذا الموضوع ونسال الله التوفيق لك والحفظ لوالديك


----------



## مراد احمد (19 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله ومن تحب خيرا على هذه البرامج المفيدة


----------



## saman (21 يونيو 2007)

الله يديك الصحه يا أخى ويفتحها فى وشك


----------



## mohammed elsoukry (21 يونيو 2007)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## شريف عبده (21 يونيو 2007)

*اللــــــــــــــــه*

جزاكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم الله خيرا​


----------



## أنجل_007_909 (21 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Bu Ahmed (23 يونيو 2007)

مشكور أخي 
الله يجزيك خيرعلى هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## samerabdalla71 (24 يونيو 2007)

أنا مهندس تصميم أيضا ممكن نتعاون معا فى هذا المجال راسلنى samerabdalla71***********


----------



## samerabdalla71 (24 يونيو 2007)

راسلنى على ****** samerabdalla71


----------



## ductlator (25 يونيو 2007)

يشرفنى ذلك اخ سامر


----------



## samerabdalla71 (27 يونيو 2007)

هل عملك فى مجال الإستشارات أم المقاولات - أنا أقوم بعمل تصميمات التكييف المركزى لمشروعات متعدده بالمملكه - ياريت تعرفنى إنت موجود فى أى منطقه


----------



## ductlator (27 يونيو 2007)

كنت بأبها والأن بمصر


----------



## احسان فاضل عباس (28 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله بجهودك


----------



## the lord (1 يوليو 2007)

شكراااااااااااا على هذة البرامج الرائعة


----------



## salmanha (1 يوليو 2007)

تسلم وتعيش وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## روث (4 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## engineer_mohammed7 (4 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## صديق المهندسين (5 يوليو 2007)

ما نوع البرنامج الذي يشغلها فبعد الdown load لم تعمل مع الشكر


----------



## حيدر علي خورشيد (5 يوليو 2007)

شكرا اخي على مجهودك ولكن ياريت لو ممكن شرح لبرنامج*Ductlator*


----------



## ductlator (5 يوليو 2007)

إجابة على سؤال الأخ صديق المهندسين سوف تدخل على c ثم program file ثم فولدر اسمه MQay ثم البرامج تجدها وتشغلها وتأخذ shortcut وتحطها على سطح المكتب .
اجابة السؤال الثانى للاخ حيدر يستخدم هذا البرنامج طريقة تساوى الاحتكاك للسرعات المنخفضة بمعنى تفرض السرعة الخارجة من الماكينة وتضعها وتضع كمية الهواء سوف يعطى لك ناتج مقاس الدكت الرئيسى وفاقد الضغط head loss ونأخذ هذا head loss ونثبته لكل كمية هواء فيقابله سرعة ومقاس دكت وهكذا يثبت على طول الخط معامل تساوى الاحتكاك .


----------



## حيدر علي خورشيد (6 يوليو 2007)

ductlator قال:


> إجابة على سؤال الأخ صديق المهندسين سوف تدخل على c ثم program file ثم فولدر اسمه MQay ثم البرامج تجدها وتشغلها وتأخذ shortcut وتحطها على سطح المكتب .
> اجابة السؤال الثانى للاخ حيدر يستخدم هذا البرنامج طريقة تساوى الاحتكاك للسرعات المنخفضة بمعنى تفرض السرعة الخارجة من الماكينة وتضعها وتضع كمية الهواء سوف يعطى لك ناتج مقاس الدكت الرئيسى وفاقد الضغط head loss ونأخذ هذا head loss ونثبته لكل كمية هواء فيقابله سرعة ومقاس دكت وهكذا يثبت على طول الخط معامل تساوى الاحتكاك .


بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً ومشكور على مرورك الكريم


----------



## حيدر علي خورشيد (6 يوليو 2007)

الاستاذ ductlator المحترم اسال جنابكم لو ممكن الدخول الى هذا الرابط وافادة اخوانك المهندسين بمعلوماتك القيمه http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=59229
ولكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## الصقر الجرىء (6 يوليو 2007)

مشكووووووووور اخى على مجهوداتك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mmervat (6 يوليو 2007)

اخى الفاضل اشكرك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حيدر علي خورشيد (7 يوليو 2007)

بانتظار دخولك اخ ductlator


----------



## مهندس/علي (8 يوليو 2007)

الف شكر بس ياريت نبزة شرح عن الموضوع او عن البرنامج


----------



## يوسف جابر (10 يوليو 2007)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## المهيب بن علي (13 يوليو 2007)

الف شكر لك ياأخي الكريم


----------



## محمد الباهدلي (14 يوليو 2007)

يعجز اللسان عن تقديم الشكر لك فلذا اقول :
الشكر لك من الله وليس مني


----------



## khajan2003 (15 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك ودعائى لوالديك


----------



## رائد احمد (15 يوليو 2007)

Standard SpecificationforPublic Works Improvements


----------



## رائد احمد (15 يوليو 2007)

1. INTRODUCTIONEnvironmental awareness has been increasing rapidly over the past years. Extensivemeasures like air pollution reduction targets set by the European Union with the Kyotoprotocol have encouraged efforts to reduce pollution.Warm Mix Asphalt (WMA), a new paving technology that originated in Europe,is one of those efforts. It allows a reduction in the temperatures at which asphalt mixesare produced and placed. Its benefits are reduction in energy consumption and reducedemissions from burning fuels, fumes and odors generated at the production plant and thepaving site. This paper investigates the potential use of warm mix asphalt in cold weatherconditions and specifically how countries like Iceland, with such conditions, can benefitfrom this technology. Early research and marketing efforts have mainly focused on theenvironmental benefits and the reduced energy consumption of the technology and not asmuch on how it functions in cold weather paving.The primary objective of this research is to find out whether warm mix asphalt isa viable option for the paving industry in Iceland. In the process of answering thatquestion, warm mix asphalt’s advantages and disadvantages compared to traditional hotmix asphalt (HMA) are explored and the question of whether warm mix asphalt is aviable paving option for cold weather conditions in general is also answered. Theconclusions of this paper are primarily drawn from a literature review that was conductedon warm mix asphalt to evaluate what is known about its performance and a survey thatwas conducted in Iceland by sending a questionnaire to professionals in the industry.Conditions and paving practices in Iceland are also explored to give an understanding ofcommon paving issues in Iceland. Hopefully this paper can assist potential warm mixasphalt users in cold weather regions to understand the basic differences in the availablemethods and how they are differently suitable for the different situations that can comeup in cold weather paving.22. BACKGROUND2.1 HISTORY OF WARM MIX ASPHALTThe discussion of lowering the heat used to produce asphalt mixes is not new. The idea ofsaving energy and lowering emissions in the asphalt industry has been discussed fordecades.In 1956, Dr. Ladis H. Csanyi, a professor at Iowa State University, realized thepotential of foamed bitumen for use as a soil binder. Since then, foamed asphalttechnology, which allows lower mixing temperatures, has been used successfully in manycountries. The original process consisted of injecting steam into hot bitumen. In 1968,Mobil Oil Australia, which had acquired the patent rights for Csanyi’s invention,modified the original process by adding cold water rather than steam into the hotbitumen. The bitumen foaming process then became more practical. [1]In 1994, Maccarone examined developments in cold mixed asphalt based on theuse of foamed bitumen and very high binder ******* emulsions. He wrote that around theworld the use of cold mixes for use on roadworks are gaining greater acceptance. Suchsystems are energy efficient and environmentally friendly. Cold mixes do not emithydrocarbons and use less fuel in manufacturing. [2]Despite many good properties, cold mixes have not affected hot mix asphalt’sposition as the primary road surfacing material because they have not achieved the sameoverall long-term performance as hot mixes.In 1999, Jenkins et al. introduced a new process, half-warm foamed bitumentreatment. Their paper explores the considerations and possible benefits of heating a widevariety of aggregates to temperatures above ambient but below 100°C before theapplication of foamed bitumen. [3]A warm asphalt mix process (WAM) has been developed in Europe and wasreported by Harrison and Christodulaki at the First International Conference of AsphaltPavements in Sydney, 2000. A more complete report was given by Koenders et al. at theEurobitume congress in 2000. [4] Their paper describes an innovative warm mixture3process that was tested in the laboratory and evaluated in large-scale field trials (inNorway, the UK and the Netherlands) with particular reference to the production andlaying of dense graded wearing courses. [5] Their work resulted in the development ofWAM Foam, Warm Asphalt Mix with foamed bitumen. [6]At the Eurobitume congress in 2004, Barthel et al. introduced the use of asynthetic zeolite additive to produce warm mix asphalt. The zeolite creates a foamingeffect that results in a higher workability of the mix. [7]Warm mixes have received some attention in Europe and Australia since around2000. The pavement industry in North America started to give warm mixes some interesta few years later and in June 2005 the National Center for Asphalt Technology (NCAT)published two reports about the use of Sasobit, a synthetic wax, and Aspha-min, asynthetic zeolite, in warm mix asphalt. [8,9]2.2 POTENTIAL WARM MIX ASPHALT BENEFITSIn the following sections, the benefits that are usually publicized in literature as WMA’smain benefits and issues are briefly discussed. These are the emissions reductions,reduced energy consumption and decreased viscosity.2.2.1 Energy ConsumptionThe reduction in energy consumption is the most obvious benefit of WMA and isgenerally marketed and discussed in literature as one of the two main benefits of WMA.Studies have shown that energy consumption reductions of about 30% can be achievedby lowering the production temperatures at the asphalt plant. The reduction in energyconsumption reduces the cost of the asphalt production but there can also be an addedcost involved in using the WMA process, i.e. for additives and/or equipmentmodification. How much that additional cost is depends on the WMA method used.Another side benefit of the reduction in production temperatures sometimes mentioned isless wear and tear of the asphalt plant. [10]


----------



## اشرف الشافعى (30 يوليو 2007)

_عمل جميل جزاكم الله خير الجزاء _


----------



## ductlator (30 يوليو 2007)

جزاناواياكمجميعا خيراً


----------



## عبدالله111 (31 يوليو 2007)

البرامج ماقدرت اشغلها


----------



## سامي ابو محمد (2 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ورزقك من حيث لا تدري ولا تحتسب برنامج جميل جدآ


----------



## الصانع (3 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا البرامج القيمة

لقد قمت بتجربة الدكتوليتر ،،، 
حيث إني كنت بحاجة لمعرفة سرعة الهواء في الدكت عند cfm معلوم
وقد جاء هذا البرنامج بوقته ...
وعلى سبيل المثال ابعاد الدكت 42" بــ 16" ومقدار الــ cfm هي 4500 
وكانت نتيجة السرعة مقاربة ولكن ليست بدقة الدكتوليتر اليدوي و أما بالنسبة للمعامل الإحتكاك فقد أظهرها البرنامج قليلة جداً عن الحد المعقول و تختلف إختلاف كبير عن الدكتليتور اليدوي مع العلم بإني متأكد من صحة قرائتي للدكتليتر اليدوي ...

أرجوا الإفادة و التوضيح ... لأنه ليس من المعقول أن قراءة البرنامج خطأ لهذه الدرجة ؟؟؟

شكراً لسعت صدرك و جزاك الله خيراً

أخوك المهندس الصانع
مهندس تكييف


----------



## hanyth (4 أغسطس 2007)

الله يبارك فيك وفى جميع الاخوان.


----------



## م. سامر هاني (4 أغسطس 2007)

اخي العزيز جزاك الله خيراعلى هذه البرامج الرائعه


----------



## احمد صادق الجنابي (6 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك يااخي العزيز على هذا المجهود الله يوفقك


----------



## خالد الرحال (6 أغسطس 2007)

بوركت وبورك مسعاك وجعلك الله من اهل الجنة مثواك


----------



## احمد صادق الجنابي (6 أغسطس 2007)

اخي الكريم انا حملت الثلاث برامج ولكن يحتاج الى بعض التوظيحات ارجو التوظيح مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## ouargla (6 أغسطس 2007)

*احسن الله اليك*

فعلا يستاهل واسال الله ان يجمعكم اجمعين في دار كرامته


----------



## اسامة هانى (8 أغسطس 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## امين السعيد (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رجاء المساعدة*

ارجوا المساعدة فى التحميل او ارسالة على البريد الخاص 
Amen_amen52***********
ان امكن لانى محتاجة للاهمية


----------



## ظافر الصراف (8 أغسطس 2007)

ممنونين على هذه البرامج المفييييييييدة ارجوك المزيد


----------



## ductlator (18 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى أحمد أبومعلا (18 أكتوبر 2007)

thank you for many years


----------



## مجدى شاكر (20 أكتوبر 2007)

اشكرك اخى دكتليتور على هذه البرامج الجميلة 
جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## اسعد البياتي (3 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ductlator (13 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ductlator (13 نوفمبر 2007)

شاكر لكم جميعا ياخوتى


----------



## ABD F (14 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم م/ مصطفي علي مجهوك المتميز الملحوظ بالقسم 

جعل الله تعالي عملك بميزان حسناتك .. اللهم آمين


----------



## القلب الوردي (14 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## hassanre (15 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير 
المواضيع التي ذكرتها أنا فعلا محتاج لها كثيرا ولكن مو راضيه تفتح عندي ما بعرف ليش
أرجو اللإاده إذ كان عندكم أي فكره 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (15 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ووبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ezeldin (14 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك.


----------



## صلاح العمرى (14 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك وبارك فى ذريتك وغفر لك ولوالديك .


----------



## safa aldin (15 ديسمبر 2007)

بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خير الجزاء:14: :13:


----------



## علاء عبد ألمجيد (15 ديسمبر 2007)

أخي ألعزيز جزاك ألله بألف ألف خير وبارك ألله فيك وبوالديك وبذريتك وشكرا


----------



## محمدافندى (15 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## khotaby (16 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وجزى الله والديك خيرا


----------



## gadoo20042004 (20 ديسمبر 2007)

thanksssssssssssssssssss


----------



## gadoo20042004 (20 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورر جداااااااااااا


----------



## amrcat (7 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد تكيف (7 يناير 2008)

بارك الله عليك:12:


----------



## محمد المنتصر (13 فبراير 2008)

اخى غفر الله لك ولوالديك وزقك ذرية صالحة


----------



## انتصار حامد (15 فبراير 2008)

*انتصار حامد*

شكراً جزيلاً وفقك الله


----------



## العربـي (20 فبراير 2008)

اخي الكريم البرامج بتنزل عندي مضروبه كيف بدي احصل عليها
وبارك الله فيك اللهم اغفر لنا ولوالدينا


----------



## coolll (21 فبراير 2008)

اللهم ارحمه واغذق عليه بواسع مغفرتك واهله جميعاً


----------



## اشرف اكرم محمود (21 فبراير 2008)

*كركوكلي*

مشكور يالطيب جزاك الله الف خير 
هل من مزيد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
:75: :20:


----------



## سامي رامي (24 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم م/ مصطفي وغفلا لك ولوالديك علي مجهوك المتميز الملحوظ بالقسم 

جعل الله تعالي عملك بميزان حسناتك .. اللهم آمين


----------



## سامي رامي (24 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم م/ مصطفي وغفر الله لك ولوالديك علي مجهوك المتميز الملحوظ بالقسم 

جعل الله تعالي عملك بميزان حسناتك .. اللهم آمين 



 
جزاك ألله بألف ألف خير وبارك ألله فيك وبوالديك وبذريتك وشكرا


----------



## محمد عبد الرزاق ح (24 فبراير 2008)

مع الاسف الروابط لم تعمل معي


----------



## سعيد نور الدين (24 فبراير 2008)

مجموعة برامج جيدة فعلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس عبد العليم (24 فبراير 2008)

[q ثم العمل منذ 1992 وحتى الأن كمهندس تصميم أنظمة التبريد والتكييف وكذلك صيانة لمعدات التبريد والتكييف الصناعى الضخمة جدا بإحدى شركات البترول بمص]


أخى / المهندس ductlator 
فرأت مشاركتك وخاصة الفقرة الســـابقة ولى عندك طلب اذا تفضلت
اذا كنت تقصد بالصيانة لمعدات التبريد والتكييف الصناعى الضخمة جدا بإحدى شركات البترول بمص[/u[/COLOR شغل الOFFSHORE HVAC OR THE EXPLOSION PROOF SYSTEM
ياريت أخى العزيزتذكر لى أسماء الشركات العالمية التى تقوم بتصميم وتنفيذ وتركيب هذا النظام فى مصر والعالم العربى .
ومن ثم قد يحتاج الامر للمراسلة للاستفادة المتبادلة من خبراتك بهذا الشأن والعمل معنا بوكالة أحدى هذه الشركات بمصر .
فى انتظار ردك,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## المهندس الأسمداوي (25 فبراير 2008)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2/55389/1180130140.gif


----------



## مروان عياصره (26 فبراير 2008)

_بارك الله فيك_
_وجزاك الله خيرا_


----------



## أبوعلىالمصرى (26 فبراير 2008)

أخى العزيز أكثر الله من أمثالك وندعو لك ولكل من تحب بالمغفره والتثبيت


----------



## ductlator (27 فبراير 2008)

جميع الشركات الكبرى فى التكييف كاريير - ترين - يورك الى اخره يمكنها اختيار المعدات لتكون من نوع ال Ex حيث ه>ا يعتمد على اختيار المواتير ونظام الكهرباء بها ويشرفنى العمل معكم


----------



## بشير حسين (28 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
نامل المساعدة بشأن مراحل تصنيع الدكت duct manufacturing processes
ما المقصود بالمصطلح TDF,TDCالمستخدم في صناعة الدكت


----------



## المهندس التايواني (29 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المنتسب (5 مارس 2008)

مشكور اخى على البرامج الجميلة


----------



## رائد حمامرة (15 أبريل 2008)

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "الله في عون العبد ما دام العبد في عون اخيه"او كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## رائد حمامرة (15 أبريل 2008)

الرجاء ممن عنده معلومات في كيفية تصميم (دون برامج) انابيب الثلاجة ان يقدم لنا المساعدة باي وسيلة, وكيفية اختيار المكونات مثل المبخر والمكثف والضاغط والمكونات المساعدة


----------



## رائد حمامرة (15 أبريل 2008)

لا تنسى ذكر الله


----------



## أمجد (16 أبريل 2008)

اللهم اغفر لــ م/مصطفى ولوالديه ولجميع المسلمين..............
اللهم اغفر لــ م/مصطفى ولوالديه ولجميع المسلمين..............
اللهم اغفر لــ م/مصطفى ولوالديه ولجميع المسلمين..............


----------



## مجدى شاكر (19 أبريل 2008)

شكرا اخ دكتليتور ولكن سبق وان اتحفتنا بهذه البرامج
نشكر لك مجهودك الغير عادى ويجازيك الله عنا خيرا
كما نرجو من الله ان تتحفنا ببرنامج لحساب احمال غرف التبريد والتجميد والأنفاق فجائية التبريد لأنكم ضنينون فى معلوماتكم فى هذه الناحيه 
وشكرا
اخيكم مجدى شاكر


----------



## hado (22 أبريل 2008)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 4 u


----------



## محمدكريم (23 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا.....بدى اعرف ازاى استخدم برنامج حساب الداكت,,,ممكن المساعده


----------



## عماد أبوالعلا (23 أبريل 2008)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا"


----------



## باسم ميكانيكس (23 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد الصائغ (23 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه البرامج ووفقكم الله الى كل ما يحبه ويرضاه 
أخوك في الله محمد الصائغ (مراقب أجهزة غرف تبريد المركزيه Plc للنظام Comp Screw )


----------



## محمد نشمي (29 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م علي الربيعي (1 مايو 2008)

دمت للمنتدى ياطيب


----------



## الرشيد للتبريد (2 مايو 2008)

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووا أيديييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييك


----------



## dhiaaa (2 مايو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## اشرف الشافعى (25 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## صاحب الدليمي (9 يونيو 2008)

راحم الله والديك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اراس الكردي (9 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
اولا مشكووووووووور جدا على البرامج وتسلم يدك
ثانيا يا ريت تكمل جميلك معانا و تشرحلنا عن البرنامج حتى نستفيد منه بشكل افضل
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## اراس الكردي (9 يونيو 2008)

بالنسبة الى الاخوة اللذين لم يستطيعوا التحميل 
فأن من اسباب عدم عمل الرابط هو اشتغال برامج تسريع التحميل " الداونلود " لذا ان كان التحميل يبداء و ينقطع فاوقف عمل هذه البرامج و حاول التحميل


----------



## mjoda (10 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا برامج رائعة أخي العزيز


----------



## ductlator (10 يونيو 2008)

أخى محمد يستخدم برنامج حساب الدكت طريقة تساوى الاحتكاك للسرعات المنخفضة وفيه يتم فرض السرعة عند مخرج الماكينات ويم منها تعيين ال head loss وذلك طبعا بمعلومية السرعة و كمية تدفق الهواء cfm ثم نأخذ هذا ال Head loss ونثبته عل طول مسار الدكت اى لانضع سوى كمية الهواء الذى يمر بالدكت المراد حساب مقاسه وهكذا لكل الأفرع والمسارات حيث المثبت عندنا هو معامل فاقد الاحتكاك والمتغير هو كمية الهواء ولاحظ ان السرعة تتغير وتقل خلالا المسار ويجب ان تكون السرعة المفروضة فى البداية من جداول اشرى ز اتمنى اكون وفقت


----------



## ductlator (10 يونيو 2008)

يجب الا يزيد فاقد الاحتكاك عن 1 باسكال لكل 30متر


----------



## HMADA633 (11 يونيو 2008)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## MOHAMED ELGHAISH (13 يوليو 2008)

الله يبارك فيك على هذا البرنامج


----------



## haider habibi (14 يوليو 2008)

الله يبارك فيك ولوالديك


----------



## فتىالبراري (14 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك مشكور


----------



## karamhanfy (15 يوليو 2008)

*الله ينور*

الله ينور يا باشا ومزيد من التوفيق وجزاك الله خير ووالديك واولادك
اخوك كرم نصار


----------



## فرجاني السعيد (18 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا يا أخي


----------



## mahjas (19 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم اخونا و زميلنا م/ مصطفى وجزاك عن كل من استفاد من البرامج هذه الخير الكثير


----------



## ابو توبه (19 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور يا سيدي


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (24 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وبارك في والديك وذريتك اللهم آمين


----------



## engineer_mohammed7 (25 سبتمبر 2008)

اللهم أعطه من فضللك ما سأل .............. أمين يارب العالمين


----------



## علي النبهان (25 سبتمبر 2008)

يعطيك العافيه اخ مصطفى على البرامج


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (26 سبتمبر 2008)

اكرر شكري لك
جعل الله الجنة مأواك


----------



## م احمد قدرى (28 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس عراق (28 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## Aburrum (28 أكتوبر 2008)

It's not opening ..How to open the file...Please help


----------



## م عبدالحكيم نعمه (29 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم يا اخي 

ان الملف مضروب فهل تستطيع وضع نسخة اخرى للملفين وشكرا


----------



## رائد حمامرة (29 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير لك ولوالديك
لي فترة ابي مواضيع عن الدكتات لاني داخل مشروع جديد
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## حمادي س (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا*

لكني لم اجد البرنامج


----------



## ductlator (17 مارس 2009)

للتذكرة حمل و اشألكم الدعاء


----------



## ductlator (17 مارس 2009)

The programs will be openeed in a folder which will be created automatically under program file it is called ( McQuay )


----------



## عرين العلي (23 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير وغفر لك ولوالديك
الله يرضى عليك يا باش مهندس


----------



## نور محمد علي (20 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وبوالدتك ولو اني كنت اتمنى ان ترفق شرحا مفصلا عن هذه البرامج لكي نستفيد اكثر


----------



## husseincad (22 يونيو 2009)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks


----------



## papa (24 يوليو 2009)

جزاك اللة عنا كل خير


----------



## safa aldin (25 يوليو 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير
:63::1::84::77:


----------



## الخطيرجدا (18 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الجبار


----------



## hamadalx (18 أكتوبر 2009)

With my all best regards


----------



## سقلين (22 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## anmmar mahmoud (23 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وبارك لك في والديك وذريتك وفي دنياك واخرتك


----------



## مؤيد غازي (26 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## yaseenk (29 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## 000403 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©








قيــل لنافع رحمــه اللـه: " مـا كان ابن عمر يصنــع في منزلـه " ؟ . قـال الوضـــوء لكل صـلاة والمصحـف فيما بينـهما" 


مقطع من الاحزاب للدوكالي

http://www.islamup.com/download.php?id=46294​


----------



## محمد بن غريب السيد (1 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم ورزقنا واياكم حج بيته الحرام آميييييييين


----------



## محمد تكيف (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*مشكور اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## بو عمار (22 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ليتني كنت اعلم (22 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي وغفر الله لك والوالديك


----------



## fangary22 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااا


----------



## jundi (3 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير على هذه المجموعة الرائعه


----------



## لين لي (24 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## ايمن انور خالد (10 مايو 2010)

:56:


محمد السيد شاهين قال:


> _بارك الله فيك_​
> 
> _وبارك الله لك فى والديك وزريتك وجعلهم الله زرية صالحة_​


----------



## المهندس كرموس (11 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
 اختيار جيد والبرنامج ممتاز 
جزاك الله خير جزاء
والله ولئ التوفيق


----------



## المهندس كرموس (11 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
البرنامج مهم لان تصميم الدكت من اهم اجزاء التكيف المركزي
و_صاحب_ المجهود يذكر بخير ويشكر
والله ولئ التوفيق
وفوق كل ذي علماً عليم


----------



## eng:alaa.yo (11 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## hassanre (11 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير والبرامج أنا محتاجها فعلا بس للاسف مو راضية تشتغل وما بعرف ما هو السبب أفيدونا أفادكم الله
حسان توفيق


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (11 مايو 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## احمد صلصه (23 مايو 2010)

تسلم ايدك وتسلم يا كبير يا كبير


----------



## haiderhassan (23 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ammar-sl (25 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كرم جمال (25 مايو 2010)

samerabdalla71 قال:


> أنا مهندس تصميم أيضا ممكن نتعاون معا فى هذا المجال راسلنى samerabdalla71***********


 

ممكن اخي المهندس تعطيني بعض القوانين لحساب الداكت انا مبتدئ ارجوا المساعدة :56:


----------



## كرم جمال (25 مايو 2010)

ارجوا مساعتدي في حساب قوانين الداكت


----------



## issam.alhiti (9 يونيو 2010)

ممتاز وبارك الله فيك

عصام الهيتي


----------



## Atatri (9 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## metho (11 يونيو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك اخي الغالي


----------



## كرم الحمداني (8 ديسمبر 2010)

عاشت الايادي ياورد


----------



## Sana 89 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

_الله يجازيك كل خير شكرا جزيلا مع تمنياتي لك دوام الصحة والعافية والنجاح والتوفيق في حياتك..._


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (28 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على البرامج الرائعة

وجميل لو يكون لها شرح على ملفات pdf 

تحياتي


----------



## thaeribrahem (28 ديسمبر 2010)

Thanksssssssssssssssssss


----------



## زكريا محمدأحمد (5 يناير 2011)

ياليت من أصحاب الخبرة تقديم برنامج ثلاثي الأبعاد لرسم مخططات التكييف المركزي 
أو برنامج يحوي أيقونات سهلة الاستخدام لرسم مسار الدكت في التكييف المركزي مثل برنامج اليات 
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## زكريا محمدأحمد (5 يناير 2011)

وهل تنصحوني بتنزيل هذا البرنامج ........لأنني بصراحة تعبت من التجريب ولجأت الى برنامج الأوتوكاد لكنه يحتاج لوقت طويل وخبرة عالية....... وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## معتز الامير (12 فبراير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (14 فبراير 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khaled Al-Alfi (15 فبراير 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية بس في مجال اذا وضعتولنا مخططات فبيها رسم للدكت


----------



## عاشق تراب القدس (15 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد احمداحمد (28 أبريل 2011)

اشكرك وارجو منك المزيد


----------



## م سامى زكى (29 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مستريورك (29 أبريل 2011)

سلمت يمناك يا هندسة ونتمنا المزيد


----------



## Ali_haya (30 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eagle2200 (19 مايو 2011)

الله ينور عليك يا زين الرجال


----------



## eagle2200 (19 مايو 2011)

حاجه بسم الله ما شاء الله


----------



## eagle2200 (19 مايو 2011)

انتظر منك المزيد


----------



## محمد كريم (20 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمد ميمو محمد (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## احمد الهلالي1974 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

:82:


----------



## taki2003 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراً وجاري التحميل والتجربة


----------



## nawar_mera (14 أكتوبر 2011)

_*عاشت الايادي بس وين البرنامج*_​


----------



## مجدى شاكر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووور اخى على هذه البرامج البسيطة والجميلة
ونريد المزيد


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (12 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على البرامج المهمة وفقتم لكل خير


----------



## elmuthana algaali (12 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يجزيك خير ويبارك فيك


----------



## اشرف الملاحظ (13 نوفمبر 2011)

تحياتى

اشرف الملاحظ 

غايه فىالروعه

/
/















​


----------



## اشرف الملاحظ (13 نوفمبر 2011)

تحياتى

اشرف الملاحظ 

غايه فىالروعه

/















​


----------



## fuadmidya (17 نوفمبر 2011)

gooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## عصام الحربي (11 ديسمبر 2011)

Thank you


----------



## malkelaby (15 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يااخي


----------



## wae2009l (24 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## majdi76 (19 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## E.R.ALJALALY (19 مارس 2012)

اخي العزيز نشكرك على اضافه هذه البرامج مقدما" ، علما انني احاول تنزيل البرامج لكن بدون جدوى ، ارجو المساعده ؟؟؟؟ مع التقدي


----------



## drmady (19 مارس 2012)

*شكر*

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااا


----------



## بسام عبد ألأحد ايل (19 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## en_gaber2025 (19 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزاكم الله خير


----------



## abdelshafy97 (15 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hajji81 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور والله يعطيك العافية
بس ياريت تزودونا بمثال حيقيقي لتطبيق هذه البرامج


----------



## ghost man (17 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## بابک (12 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ameer107 (4 ديسمبر 2012)

وجزاكم الله عنى خيرا​​


----------



## abdelsalamn (17 فبراير 2013)

ربنا يباركلك


----------



## Abu David (24 مارس 2013)

الله يوفقك ويجعلهم بميزان حسناتك 
تصميم الدكت سهّل علي امور كثير ووفرلي وقت شكرن جزيلن


----------



## abdelsalamn (26 مارس 2013)

[h=2]جزاك الله خيراً[/h]


----------



## abdelsalamn (7 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خير وغفلا لك ولوالديك


----------



## Magdi.sharqawi (18 يناير 2014)

اللهم أكرم أخى على وجه الخصوص وجميع الأخوة الكرام على قدر جودك وكرمك يالله


----------



## mserageng (21 يناير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## future_mr (27 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## wael nesim (27 أكتوبر 2014)

الف شكر يا باشا


----------



## ahmadhusini (4 ديسمبر 2014)

اللاابط لايفتح


----------



## ahmadhusini (4 ديسمبر 2014)

الرابط لا يفتح


----------



## mohamed ahmed 999 (18 يناير 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوبكر بن حسين (29 سبتمبر 2017)

بارك الله فيك


----------

